
Why Microsoft's reorganization is a bad idea (2013) - luu
https://stratechery.com/2013/why-microsofts-reorganization-is-a-bad-idea/
======
ktRolster
The article is old, but the comic in the story is fun and worth clicking on
the link

------
Animats
It's been three years since the reorg. How did that work out?

~~~
outside1234
Satya shot that reorg in the head. As far as I know it was not really rolled
out.

~~~
contextfree
Yes it was. Satya made some additional changes later (mainly downsizing the
hardware division and merging it with OSG/Windows) but the basis of the
organizational structure still essentially follows the 2013 reorg - in
particular, it's still organized functionally.

------
mastazi
This:

> And thus, the divisional structure was borne. It [...] remains the model for
> nearly every corporation of significant size, except, notably, for Apple.

Seems like an overly simplistic statement. I'd be happy to read numbers from
current research. Any relevant link?

